# Is this amber goo?



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Is it? How long after I see this will she kid? Shes the only one who is holding her tail strait up because its really cold here if that makes a difference. Shes due on the 14th of February. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your picture is almost too close. It does look like blood though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Karen.. And it's a little hard to see with so little there..


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yea i know but that's all she had. Here is a picture of her bag shes a FF. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Do u think shes bagged up enough?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry had to go out and feed..
Her udder is small.. But I had two FFs with small udders last year. Is it tight? It looks like it could be..
Is there a chance you could have gotten the dates wrong and she could be due sooner?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Pics are too close to her, try getting pics from behind but not too close. 
IMO she's still got time, but I could be very wrong. We have 2 FF that are due Feb 18 & 20th, and one of them has had a lot of goo coming out, some white, some yellowish. Could just be normal for your girl, and enough to get you worried.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

That picture was 5 days ago here is an updated picture. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

It is tight but not as tight as it could be.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would just watch her  it could be like Candace said.. Just some goo that is normal for her.. I have one that does that as she gets further along


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Is it possibly urine? It looks like it has a yellowish tint to me and it doesn't look like goop; more watery. I think she may still has some time .Is the 14th her 145 or 150?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

150th day. I cannot feel her babies anymore does that mean anything?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Iam new to all of this, but that looks like leaking urine, my doe had goo coming out the other day before she kidded, it grew longer, don't mean to gross anybody out but, it's thicker like snot ! My does, broke off at one time but kept on coming out!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok that makes sense. Didnt gross me out at all 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is Urine.

An amber clear tube discharge is noticeable, it hangs long and tube like with amber color to it. That is when it will be very soon. But sometimes you may not see that.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok  that makes me alot happier! How long after this happens will the goo come? I cannot feel her babies anymore

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is what you are looking for.. 
It may not be so long lol! But this gives you a general idea


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

This is what I was talking about too! Lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good indicator of what we were trying to describe here, thank you Joy.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

How soon after they leak pee will they have goo?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is probably leaking pee because she is pregnant. Has nothing to do with the goo or contractions.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well someone just said after they leak pee it is very soon to when they will kid

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is not a guaranteed sign for kidding.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Karen.. Though I can't day I've really had one 'leek' pee... My guys pee a lot more later in their pregnancy (from kids on their bladder I'm guessing lol!) but not leek.. I have some doe that have a slight discharge that looks like the first picture you posted towards the end.. 
I think you still have time and she will got closer to her due date then now.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Does this type of a pooch mean anything? I know shes due to kid soon but I wondered if this meant anything?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

